# Picky Pike



## Nobodynotime (Nov 7, 2008)

I have about an 8in pike cichlid who is quite aggressive which fine because the only other fish in the tank w him is an equally aggressive oscar. I am having a problem because the pike will only eat feeder fish (about 5 in a matter of seconds). I am concerned because i know feeder fish can spread disease and aren't all that nutricious and can get a little costly. The oscar will eat pellets and such but the pike isnt the least bit interested even after not having feeders for a few days. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Most pike for some reason won't do the pellets or flake. Instead of feeders you can try frozen shimp, silverslides and such. A lot healthier for them.


----------



## Nobodynotime (Nov 7, 2008)

I've tried several frozen foods and it only seemed to like blood worms but it seems it would take a large amount for it to stay fed. I even threw a couple crickets that i feed to my bearded dragon in there for poops and giggles and the oscar ate them up.


----------

